# pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

want to see A6's with 18 inch s-line rims, preferably silvers sedans
TIA


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (german-dub)*


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (EK20)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thats nice - any more people rocking these rims ??


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (german-dub)*

Apparently a vast majority who bought them opted for the 17 inch versions with all-season tires instead of the 18's with summer tires.


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (EK20)*

18's are the best size imo 
i would go with 2 sets of tires, summer tires and snow tires. thats the best in my area


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (german-dub)*

Luckily I don't need to worry about dealing with much snow.


----------



## turboinside (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (EK20)*

sorry for the crappy pics... but hope it helps!


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (turboinside)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif do you got coils??


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (german-dub)*

Pics of my new to me '02 A6 4.2 taken when I got it a few weeks back. The suspension is the factory sport package, the wheels are 18x8.5" ET30 and the tires are 255/40-18 Falken Azenis RT-615s...
























Both the wheels and tires came with the car and the tires for the most part ride like monkeypoo so I'll be replacing them soon enough with something that doesn't suck nearly as bad--this time in the 255/35-18 size.
In other news, I have to admit that I absolutely dig the 4.2's flared out wheel arches. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by monkeytronic at 1:33 AM 10/29/2009_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (monkeytronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monkeytronic* »_Pics of my new to me '02 A6 4.2 taken when I got it a few weeks back. The suspension is the factory sport package, the wheels are 18x8.5" ET30 and the tires are 255/40-18 Falken Azenis RT-615s...

ET30? I could be wrong, but those _might_ be reps. I don't think the OEM wheels came in offsets that low.

_Quote, originally posted by *monkeytronic* »_Both the wheels and tires came with the car and the tires for the most part ride like monkeypoo so I'll be replacing them soon enough with something that doesn't suck nearly as bad--this time in the 255/35-18 size.

Hmm, I've had the RT-615s, but in 205/50/15 and love them. I can't say much about them in 18's though.

_Quote, originally posted by *monkeytronic* »_In other news, I have to admit that I absolutely dig the 4.2's flared out wheel arches. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Due to the "widebody" of the 4.2, you can throw RS6 bumpers on without modifying anything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (EK20)*

yesterday we tried to put some Phaeton wheels on my A6. hell it doesnt fit at all http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
we tried 7,5x18 et40 and 235/45. 








i missed taking a pic


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
ET30? I could be wrong, but those _might_ be reps. I don't think the OEM wheels came in offsets that low.

They are OE Audi wheels and AFAIK are what the '03 RS6 came with stock. I don't believe they'd fit a regular body A6 without some serious poke.

_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_Hmm, I've had the RT-615s, but in 205/50/15 and love them. I can't say much about them in 18's though.

With these 255/40-18 tires I'm getting some real bad vibes occurring at different speeds after each rebalancing attempt--I reckon I've lost count of how many times I've gone back to get them rebalanced--so that kinda/sorta rules out bent wheels or driveshaft issues. One of the tires must have a broken belt or something and I can't replace just that one because AWD doesn't take kindly to dealing with three half-used tires and one brand new one. So I'm looking at replacing them with a fresh set of either Dunlop SP Sport Maxx TTs or Yokohama ADVAN Sports each which are like 5 lbs lighter than the RT-615's. These lighter tires might prove easier to balance and losing 20 lbs in unsprung weight is a definite bonus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (german-dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german-dub* »_yesterday we tried to put some Phaeton wheels on my A6. hell it doesnt fit at all http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
we tried 7,5x18 et40 and 235/45.

Are those wheels rubbing on the front steering knuckles by any chance?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (monkeytronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monkeytronic* »_They are OE Audi wheels and AFAIK are what the '03 RS6 came with stock. I don't believe they'd fit a regular body A6 without some serious poke.

Ah, that makes sense then.

_Quote, originally posted by *monkeytronic* »_With these 255/40-18 tires I'm getting some real bad vibes occurring at different speeds after each rebalancing attempt--I reckon I've lost count of how many times I've gone back to get them rebalanced--so that kinda/sorta rules out bent wheels or driveshaft issues. One of the tires must have a broken belt or something and I can't replace just that one because AWD doesn't take kindly to dealing with three half-used tires and one brand new one. So I'm looking at replacing them with a fresh set of either Dunlop SP Sport Maxx TTs or Yokohama ADVAN Sports each which are like 5 lbs lighter than the RT-615's. These lighter tires might prove easier to balance and losing 20 lbs in unsprung weight is a definite bonus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Not a bad idea. I'd go for the Advans. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (monkeytronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monkeytronic* »_
Are those wheels rubbing on the front steering knuckles by any chance?

oh yes, they do!!! no chance to get them on the car without spacers.


----------



## mcaanda (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: pic request: a6 sedan with 18 inch s-lines (german-dub)*

2004 Version 


























_Modified by mcaanda at 6:13 AM 11-7-2009_


----------



## turboinside (Oct 11, 2009)

im running h&r race springs, shes low


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (turboinside)*

anyone with back painted rims ??


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (german-dub)*

not much traffic around here


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (german-dub)*

Sadly.








I haven't seen a set of these wheels painted black, but I have seen them painted white that looked pretty good. I couldn't begin to imagine how difficult they would be to keep them clean though.


----------

